# Difference between burning CD/DVD as MP3 Vs burning as DATA CD/DVD in Nero



## ajayritik (Sep 6, 2007)

What is the difference between burning a CD/DVD with songs as MP3 as compared to burning the songs on a CD/DVD as DATA CD/DVD in Nero 7 ? I have observed that when I burn them in either way I'm able to play them on the music player, so what is the basic difference between these two? Does these have two do with older Music Players which may not recognise the songs if we burn the songs as DATA or my Music player has features enough to recognise the songs irrespective of whether you burn it as DATA or MP3.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yup..if u burn data cd ur cd player won't recognize it,so u have to select make mp3 cd in nero.Nowadays most of the standalone cd/dvd players can read music in data cd & play them,but old players can't read them.Got it.


----------

